# Trail-er 2-horse - break-a-way battery



## scotchwhiskey (May 4, 2014)

Just bought a 1994 Trail-et 2-horse straight load trailer and was told the break-a-way battery was gone. Where was it originally mounted? Anyone have any idea?

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

It was probably there on A-frame behind ball coupler but that doen'st matter now just order one of these (universal) from Amazon.

Amazon.com: breakaway battery


----------



## scotchwhiskey (May 4, 2014)

Rawhide said:


> It was probably there on A-frame behind ball coupler but that doen'st matter now just order one of these (universal) from Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: breakaway battery


Hey Rawhide,

Thanks for the reply. I just wanted to know where the original was mounted for the ease of wiring with the existing wiring. The harness is in the channel steel frame and not readily traced. I did order the kist you suggested. I was going to buy it from O'Reilly's Auto Parts but this one was $16 cheaper. Thanks for the help!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

You can get them at many places that are local. You don't need to order them online. 

Do you have a TSC, Fleetfarm, Menards, or other hardware store? Or a local trailer dealership which doesn't have to be horse related?

If your trailer has a tack area, the original battery could have been in there. Most newer ones do have them attached to the frame at the front of the trailer.

Edit: I guess you already figured out where to get one already. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

A frame on behind the hitch or inside the nose of your trailer are the two common locations. Might see nothing more than a small tray and a couple wires buried in old hay or some other covering.


----------



## scotchwhiskey (May 4, 2014)

*Thanks folks*

Thank you very much for the replies. I finally spoke with the original owner and she informed me that it was mounted right behind the switch. There are no screw holes or other indications that it was located there. I have decided to mount it on the frame right behind the torsion bar mount. Gets it out of the way and still local to the wiring.

I bought the one on-line because it has a charge indicator and a test button. This one was $5 cheaper than O'Reillys and a better unit. Not to mention no sales tax and no shipping cost.

I really appreciate the answers.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad it worked out for You.


----------

